# Favorite vinyl recording of Handel's keybord Suite No.2 HWV 427 ?



## bwinlr (Aug 17, 2020)

I have several recordings of this piece of music -- all on CD. Over the last two or three years, though, I have rediscovered the unique pleasures of vinyl recordings. 

For those of you with record collections, do you have particular favorites for this Handel Suite? 

Thanks, Bob


----------

